# My Meggie Pegs Birthday



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Meggie Peg, I know big party is going on at Bridge. Your mom will celebrate your birthday with you again, just not today.
Hugs to your mom.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Meggie Pegs. I hope you are enjoying your day with all our bridge pups....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy Birthday Meggie Peg, I know big party is going on at Bridge. You mom will celebrate your birthday with you again, just not today.
> Hugs to your mom.


Thanks can't wait for that day i am with her again


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on Meg's birthday. I'm sure she's having a nice time at the bridge and our Daisy will have made friends with her


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Meggie Peg. I know my bridge boys are giving you lots of kisses today on your special day. These anniversaries are always hard no matter how long passes.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Happy Birthday Meggie Peg. I know my bridge boys are giving you lots of kisses today on your special day. These anniversaries are always hard no matter how long passes.


Thanks Carol they sure are it just seems like yesterday we lost her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meggie Peg*

Happy Birthday, Dear Meggie Peg:
Celebrate with my Smooch and Snobear!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Happy Birthday, Dear Meggie Peg:
> Celebrate with my Smooch and Snobear!!


Thanks Karen


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Happy Birthday, Dear Meggie Peg:
> Celebrate with my Smooch and Snobear!!


Thanks Karen i know you understand how i feel


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Meggie Peg! I know she is having fun at the bridge doing all the things that she loves.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Meggie Peg! I know there was a big celebration at the bridge!

Anniversaries are so hard without our fur babies. Hugs


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Meggie, I know how much your mum and dad miss you, and I am sure that it doesn;t take a special day for that, but be patient.

And Maggie, Steve's pictures always bring a lump to my throat

Sleep softly and run free Meggie Peg


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Meggie, I know how much your mum and dad miss you, and I am sure that it doesn;t take a special day for that, but be patient.
> 
> And Maggie, Steve's pictures always bring a lump to my throat
> 
> Sleep softly and run free Meggie Peg


Thanks Jan and no i think of Meg and Sadie every day i have so many photos of them all over the house and i have the one's Steve did of Meg and Sadie over my bed.
And i think Steve is wonderful the pictures he does for those that have lost thier dogs.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh sorry I missed this. Happy Birthday Meg. Would have been my Megs birthday on the 18th. She would have been 19.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Oue Megs where so much alike in many ways


----------

